# Jet from Edwards AFB



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

I have been given a dile that has a photo of a Jet the was at Edwards Air base, of the few that I've seen, this one I just don't know.
anyone know it or seen a model of it?


----------



## smv356 (Feb 13, 2010)

That's a Convair XF-92A.

I have a kit of it, but I built it so long ago that I can't remember who made it.

Regards....


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Convair XF-92!
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Convair_XF-92A


----------



## The-Nightsky (May 10, 2005)

You can find a testors kit of that plane.


----------



## Harold Sage (Apr 6, 2008)

There's a couple of them on ebay if you need one- 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/1-72-Mach-2...729?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item231e255a11


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

There are several kits of the XF-92. The most common (and probably least accurate is the old Hawk/Testors kit in 1/72. It doesn't even have landing gear; just a display stand. Mach 2 from France has a poor quality 1/72 kit. I think Anigrand makes one in resin as well. At one time Allyn had a blow molded desk top display model in roughly 1/48 scale. This was sold later in the early 70s by Microscale (the decal company). There have also been some vac kits.


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

Thanks for the info. I was given the file and and looked at it, but not knowing all o the jet's I just didn't know that one. I think I might try to get into the photo records from the Aerotech News and Review paper, they have a good number of photos from Edwards.


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

Has anyone every built a model of the "White knight"?


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

A Model make one in 1/72


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

was up at Mojave Air/Space Port during the lunch of spaceship 1, but I never good a good photo of the then Whitenight, I hope that when the Whitenight 2 is launched or fly's over this way I could see it.


----------

